

Thunderbolt 3 uses USB-C plug - narfz
https://thunderbolttechnology.net/blog/thunderbolt-3-usb-c-does-it-all

======
sctb
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9645013](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9645013).

